
A better way to convert dog years to human years, scientists say - furcyd
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/here-s-better-way-convert-dog-years-human-years-scientists-say?rss=1
======
teovall
That doesn't really work though. According to the calculator, 74 dog years is
~100 human years. There are plenty of humans who are 100+ years old, but there
are no dogs that are anywhere even close to 74 years old. The longest lived
dog known died at 29.

